# Karen, this will make you happy



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The FDA is now moving towards pushing people to E cigs. Rules and regs they were putting in place are now delayed until, I think, 2022 or is it 2020. Dang, now I have to go find that article again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi, it's 2022. I get emails from some political news place. I think by then the ecig question will be a non issue. 
I think it's great news.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, I know there are a bunch of people breathing a sigh of relief. 

I wonder how many users are the reason the FDA is backing off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think that the FDA had trouble with their new rules because Big Tobacco rules don't cover most of ecig's parts such as the mechanics and liquid are not specific to nicotine, and the only part of tobacco was the nicotine, so their rules didn't make sense. Nothing else was tobacco related. So I think they're backing down without giving up...at this time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one thing I do with it comes to the juice is make certain I know the ingredients and that they are made in the US. Who knows what is really in the stuff out of China.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, I can't say anything bad about China and ecigs because they were the ones that started inventing them and the liquid. Back then you couldn't buy any of it not made in China. Even now, the mechanics are still made in China. If it wasn't for them we would have nothing. So we did blindly trust the liquid makers and they were easy to contact. There were only 2. No one ever had a complaint.
Following that, there were suppliers that imported the liquid and re labeled it with their own label. But they never hid that fact. It's pretty funny looking back at my 8 years with them. What I don't like is that a few years ago some people started using systems that overload the batteries and make them dangerous. (sub ohm systems).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wasn't using them then. And knowing the liquid was coming out of China I probably would never have tried one of the Ecigs. My criteria and something I asked before buying liquid was where is it made?

China is too notorious for compromised ingredients to trust them to not attempt doing the same thing with the liquids.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Did you know the FDA allows toxins in our food and other things from other countries?If they try to stop it at the border,it is said to be against the "trade laws".It's ok to poison people but it isn't ok to stop it.All produce from other countries is radiated,so an avocado you buy from Mexico is dead and you can't grow the seed.Fluoride they put in the water supply is actually industrial waste they can't do anything else with.They blew the waste in the air and it killed all the animals and vegetation in that area so they collected the waste-toxic,hazardous waste and started selling it to cities for their water supply as fluoride.Mercury is put in vaccines,then given to babies and the babies have serious side effects from all the mercury like autism and paralysis.The list goes on and on.The FDA is not your friend or mine,it's all about money.You also know that TEPCO,the company in charge of cleaning up radioactive waste in Japan is planning on dumping it all in the Pacific Ocean,hundreds of thousands of pounds,possibly killing the entire ocean and leading to the death of the planet.Can you still say "acid rain"?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The FDA is a "swamp" inhabitant. They are bought by lobbyists, Tobacco being one of the big ones. Imagine, giving a case to Big Tobacco to write guidelines for their growing competitor (ecigs)! 

Following the growth of ecigs since 2009, I have learned more about government than I care to. They are corrupt. Sometimes it's so blatant I can't believe they get away with it. But that's what happens with the government-departments that get so big that they don't have to answer for anything they do. 

Produce from foreign countries being irradiated is okay by me because why would I want some foreign vegetation choking out our natural or American grown vegetation? Problem is many species will see a plant from another country as "unknown" and not eat it then starve to death. We are not allowed to import camphor trees into Florida because they grow faster and choke out our southern oaks. (I probably bought the last one 10 years ago and it's in my back yard. Thank god it's not a female!)

It was once rumored that MS is caused by chickens and Key West had the most cases because of all the chickens running loose! People should be careful about anything they read . It's hard to know who to believe anymore!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin, here's the article you mentioned. I don't know what changed their mind, well, yes I know.....the truth.

*BREAKING: The End Of Big Tobacco's Reign? New FDA Regulations Support Vaping*
Vapor4Life July 28, 2017
Jul 28, 2017 | Posted by Lady Vapentine | Uncategorized |









The FDA finally gets it. The organization announced Thursday that it was launching a comprehensive plan that targets traditional cigarettes and eases proposed restrictions on "innovative tobacco products that may be less dangerous than cigarettes." This is good news for e-cigarette users and an industry that seeks to help smokers find viable alternatives to cigarettes. It buys vape shops time too. The PMTA submission date has also been pushed back to August 8, 2022.

The most striking part of the initiative is a drastic departure from the FDA's former blanket attack on nicotine products in general. FDA officials acknowledge the addictive properties of nicotine, but admit that cigarette-related deaths are caused by the makeup of combustible cigarettes and not the nicotine. "A key piece of the FDA's approach is demonstrating a greater awareness that nicotine - while highly addictive - is delivered through products that represent a continuum of risk and is most harmful when delivered through smoke particles in combustible cigarettes."

FDA Commissioner Scott Gottlieb, MD, added that "The overwhelming amount of death and disease attributable to tobacco is caused by addiction to cigarettes - the only legal consumer product that, when used as intended, will kill half of all long-term users." This acknowledgment opens the door for vape products to be used as a method harm reduction and it's something the FDA is willing to admit and even support.

The FDA plan's main goal is lowering nicotine levels in cigarettes and "encouraging innovations that have the potential to make a notable public health difference and inform policies and efforts that will best protect kids and help smokers quit cigarettes." Vaping is much less villainized in this new approach, in which the FDA will focus more on battery safety, illegal sales to minors, and ingredients listings.

Since a big complaint about e-cigs has focused on flavors that "appeal to kids," the FDA will invite public comment to gain more information about flavors to gain a greater understanding of their significance to vapers. The FDA admits that the issue is complex and must be better understood with the help of more open public discourse and scientific research.

As far as pre-market tobacco analysis for e-cigarettes, the FDA is also planning a more open and comprehensive approach. "Among other things, the FDA intends to issue regulations outlining what information the agency expects to be included in Premarket Tobacco Applications (PMTAs), Modified Risk Tobacco Product (MRTP) applications and reports to demonstrate Substantial Equivalence (SE). The FDA also plans to finalize guidance on how it intends to review PMTAs for ENDS."

It's hard to believe that we may have finally reached a point at which the FDA has broken free of the grasp of big tobacco. Altria's stocks plummeted after the announcement, which seems to be just what vapers -and smokers- need.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is one of many I ran across. This was big news so many of the big news organizations picked up on it and wrote about it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What a change in attitude!


----------

